
Bootlin at the XDC 2018 Conference - walterbell
https://bootlin.com/blog/bootlin-at-the-xdc-2018-conference/
======
Sir_Cmpwn
Here were some of my favorite talks:

Matt Turner - An Introduction to i965 Assembly and Bit Twiddling Hacks

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raRBi-33Vz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raRBi-33Vz4)

Mark Janes & Clayton Craft - Mesa Continuous Integration at Intel

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm3U7jaNJQQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm3U7jaNJQQ)

And of course, my own short demo ;)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuRXHJu5Kmg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuRXHJu5Kmg)

------
ausjke
Bootlin docs are awesome from the start over the years. I hope there is a
similar company that is focused on linux training in US, or other continents
for that matter.

------
cengizIO
Keep up the good work! All Bootlin team members are totally worth following if
you're interested in kernel development.

 _(I 'm not affiliated with them in any way but I wish to join them someday)_

------
walterbell
What's the best way to perform automated/regression testing of display
drivers, e.g. HDMI and DisplayPort protocol support?

------
hguhghuff
It’s frustrating when I’m intrigued about what a company does and a visit to
its front page does not say.

